# Goat Names?



## danerdherd

Hi there! I am new to the forum and thought I'd make my first post something fun.  Anyways, I was just wondering what names you give the goats in your herd? Do you do theme names? My Lamancha does name is Carmella, which is Spanish for caramel. I plan on doing theme names like Harry Potter, Doctor Who, or something along those lines when I breed her.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Welcome to BYH's!!

I name mine mostly because I like the name or it fits the goat. Come to think of it I have only named one of my goats. haha The only name I have given to my goats is Moses, my Kiko buck. I do have a Nigerian Dwarf buck that I call Caleb but that is not his real name. My goats names are:

Alana -- Kiko
Sis -- Kiko
Arianna -- Kiko
Moses -- Kiko
Coco -- Nigerian Dwarf
Ben -- Caleb


----------



## Fluffygal

I had a Rufus, but he turned into a dufus and so was sent away.
My first gal is Bella who now yearns for a new fella.
Her daughter Oreo has a popular name.
And then there is Fiona who is the most tame.

Sorry I get goofy when I am sleepy.


----------



## redtailgal

My two herd wethers (lol, fancy way of saying pet wethers, but it sound more impressive) are Socrates and Plato....thats the wether theme I have going.  I'll prolly only keep two at a time, so that's it for them for awhile.

Wethers that are headed to the freezer get food names......Freezerburn was the last one, and the two I have now are Meatloaf and Butt Roast.

Does that I purchase get floral/plant names: Fern and Daisy are the two I have now.  The next two will probably be Rose and Buttercup.

I am considering naming does that are born on my property Fruit names......since they will be the fruits of labor (hahahahahahahahaha)


----------



## danerdherd

These are all really cute names!   I am considering giving my Lamancha kids dairy related names (since they will be used for milk/cheese) like Leche, Gouda, Blue, and Reinette (a take on rennet)


----------



## Pearce Pastures

My kids name ours, although I have veto powers at times. So far, they have named all the girls after plants (Ginger, Verbena, Rosie, Petunia, Lily, Rosie, Daisy, and Sunflower) and boys after mythological characters (Perseus, Zeus, Eros, and Apollo).  I want to name a few after Shakespearean characters next time but have to coax the kids into the idea   Come on, Bianca, Beatrice, Caesar, Petruchio...that's fun!


----------



## Arabiansnob

I have Nigerian, pygmies and Nigoras/pangoras, I name them with names that I think fit them and or I like or they have already been named when I bought them and i think it kinda fits them even thoe I dont really like it......


Daisy Mae -- Pygmy

Marley -- Nigerian Dwarf

Daisy II "Dee Dee" -- Nigerian Dwarf (She name was Daisy when I bought her and I renamed her Dee Dee cuz I already had a Daisy)

Lacey -- Pygmy (already Named when I bought her)

Pandora -- Pangora 

Bristol -- Nigora 

Khia -- Nigerian Dwarf

George -- Nigerian Dwarf

Matilda -- Nigerian Dwarf/mini Fainter

Trixie -- Pygmy (Already Named when I bought her)

Mai Belle -- Pangora


----------



## purplequeenvt

With our lambs, we have a theme every year. This year was movie characters. Year before was Greek and Roman gods and goddesses. We only have 3 goats and we named them whatever we thought fit them. My 1st goat is Gus, my doeling is Lyric, and my sister's doeling is Hetty.


----------



## BullardBarnyard

I only have one goat (yes, I know your supposed to have groups..) and I named her Gaga.  Not just because I love Lady Gaga, but because Gaga (the preformer) has a thing in her Born This Way music video that she lives on G.O.A.T. (Government Owned Alien Territory)... So that's how Gaga got her name...


----------



## Roll farms

My Boers have a "Colts" theme (apparently I need to trade Peyton to someone in Colorado, though...) and with the Nubians and Obs I do the 'dairy goat thing' and go w/ the mom's 1st letter  / dad's theme.

So our 1st keeper boer doeling this year will be "Lucky" and our dairy names I'll actually have to think about.


----------



## SarahFair

Mamma
Fancy
Caesar
Shyanne 



...They all named themselves, so dont ask me


----------



## tamsflock

Mine are
Madonna her kids Madox and Mallory
Blue her kids Elijah Blue and Elleigh
 Cocoa and her kid Hazel
Suzette and her kid Sally
Aspen was my herdshire sold him so now it's Dallas and Elijah Blue!!


----------



## Catahoula

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My Boers have a "Colts" theme (apparently I need to trade Peyton to someone in Colorado, though...) and with the Nubians and Obs I do the 'dairy goat thing' and go w/ the mom's 1st letter  / dad's theme.
> 
> So our 1st keeper boer doeling this year will be "Lucky" and our dairy names I'll actually have to think about.


I don't have a good one to trade but I'll take Peyton any time!!!!!

Don't have creative names for my two kids...Jac (after my best friend) and Walter (a goofy name I like (sorry to all Walters out there...)  If I ever get does, I like Annabelle, Lucy, Stella.... Our next wethers may be Cody and Sam.


----------



## daisychick

So far I didn't get to pick many of the goat names, they came with them.  But I have modified some of their names. 

These 2 girls came to me with their names and I liked them:  Stella and Luna

Came with the registered name of Edelweiss:  we call her Edel

Came with the name Arabella:  we call her Bell

I got to name the two little ones and I named them:  Jesse and Jazz

The bucks came with their names and we kept them:  Gunner and Rockey

The kids we sold this year I let the kids name and they were:  Baxter, Sanchez, Freckles and Blue Eyes


----------



## larryj57

WE have Boer Goats, When we started I told the family they are livestock, we have had as many as 32 goats at one time and they all left the farm with a name. right now we have,
MAMA
Suzy
Bella
Shirley
Laverne
Maggie
Otis
Lucille Ball
Pitiful

They are all Boers and are still livestock, and now if i can convince my wife of that.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

My first goat I named ~Daunte~ he is an Alpine goat.  I stuck with the Italian names for my other 2 which are ~ Albie~ my pygmy/nigerian dwarf & ~Ricardo~ who is full nigerian dwarf.


----------



## Teeah3612

My NG/Fainter buck is Peanut, because his momma is Nutmeg and he was just a little nut when I got him.

My rescue Pygmy buck is Buttons. His name was Benjamin Burford Buttons when I got him and that is too long.

My Fainter doe is Sassy. The breeder was calling her that and it fits so we kept it.


----------



## marlowmanor

We have B names it seems. I didn't realize the trend till after we had renamed our doe from what the previous owner called her.
BlackJack is our first goat. He is a pygerian (pygmy/ND) wether. The kids named him.
Bob is BlackJack's twin brother. He went to my DHs uncle when we got the pair of them origianally to be a companion/pet for him while he dealt with cancer. They named him Bob (said like the sound of a sheep, I didn't care to correct them that goats say "maa", not "baa"!). After DHs uncle passed away we brought Bob back with us.
Bailey is our pygmy doe. He original owner had called her Sydney, but DH didn't like that name (he thought it was a boy name b/c he has a couple men he works with by that name) so we changed it. Bailey sounded similar to her original name and I liked the sound of it so it stuck.
I don't know if we will continue with the B names when we have more goats around or not.


----------



## ksalvagno

I go with biblical names.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I go with biblical names.


Very nice!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

For my little herd of 9 it is a mixed bag.

Beau-Tye (buck), Queen Beatrice (Doe), and Princess Carlione (Doeling) came with thier names.

Rosie (doe) is named for my sister the WWII historian, as in Rosie the Riviter

Jassie, (doe) it goes with Rosie.

Apollo, (buck) because I like mythology and his dam is Eclipse, need the sun for an eclipse sooo

Al Capione,(weather)  because I have many animals with liquer names, needed a rum runner to lead them

Thor (buckling) because he was jumping with in an hour of birth 

OMG (doeling) looks like my horse Oreo, balck and white appie, so Oreo My Goat, now changed to Odette

I think that's all of them, for me it all depends on the goat what name they get.


----------



## Island Creek Farm

We have Alpines, except Flora who is a Boer doeling

Izzy (Kismet)
Sophie
Trixie
Darby
Madeleine
Adelaide
Dauphine
Skye
Claire
Cilla
Zoe


----------



## Stacykins

I go with a name theme that sort of fits the dam and sire. Well, registered name, that is. 

Pelican Acres TLP Yseult has the barn name of Suzie Q. It kind of stuck. I wanted her registered name to follow Arthurian legend, since her grandsire is Excalibur. 

Happy Tailz Z Dulce de Leche is named with the Spanish food theme, since her mother is Queto Taco Bell, haha. I call her Dulce for short <3 and she is such a sweet goat.


----------



## ksj0225

Came with names: 
Tator - my buck
Jazzy Bear (called Jaz)
Mackenzie (Mack)
Cinnamon
Miley
Jade

We named:
Maggie
Beast (gone last year wether)
Wow wow (wether)
Wubzy (wether)
Sprinkles
Cherry
Fudge (kiko doe)
Spot (kiko wether)
Nutmeg
Clifford (wether)
Rose
Daisy (alpine doe)

All are boers except as noted...  

Can you catch the theme?   Yup some of them where named by my 5 year old daughter!!! LOL


----------



## allanimals21

Billy-Alpine wether....I really couldn't come up with anything better.  I kept calling him my little Billy Goat...it stuck
Laila-Fainting doe.  Came named 
Rosie-Fainting doe
Rowdy-Fainting wether named himself
Jewel-Fainting doe came named
Izzy-Fainting doe came named
PJ is short for Pure Jealousy-Fainting doe..her dads name was Rage and I wanted to stay with a theme
Stryker-Fainting wether named because I thought his markings were Striking at the time
Stryker's little sister was named Little Bit which is something I had just started to call her
Gauge-Fainting buck....I don't know it just popped in my head and it stuck
Haley-fainting doeling...just happened
Sophie-fainting doeling just happened
Trouble-Fainting doeling she was named this because she was TROUBLE from the start.  LOL


----------



## SkyWarrior

My animals usually name themselves, but sometimes they come with names that stick.  In terms of the goats, this is how they got named:

Belle -- Short for Bellwether.  She was the goat who went first.  Also, she's pretty cute.

Heidi -- She's blonde and the name fits.

Annie -- Came with her name.  Seems to fit her well.

Oreo -- Yep, brown on front and back and white in the middle.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Most of my goats names are shortened versions of their registered names:

Bucks-
Clinton
Hank 
Honeybadger
Major

Does-
Coco
Enya
Dazzle
Teva
Trinity
Snookie

Ones that have been sold this year, and one new baby that is still here for now:

Sugar
Ginger
Houston
Dallas
Diva


----------



## Lorelai

Well, ours came with their names, and since this coming season will be our first kidding season, we haven't had any new arrivals to name yet, so I don't know if we'll do themes or what. Anyway, our Saanens are as follows:

Prima Donna - She came with that registered name, we usually just shorten it to Prima. She gets the full name when she's being naughty.

Zanadu - Her registered name. She answers to it, as well as 'Du.  We also call her "the 'Du" when speaking about her.

Brenna - Again, registered name. That's what we call her.

Under - That's my BF's sense of humor there; Under is Brenna's wether (Saanen/Boer cross) & is ultimately destined for freezer camp. So we call him "Under the Wether," which BF thinks is hilarious.

Mabel - Our friend's goat who boards with ours. She came with the registered name Burma, which our friend didn't like, so she changed it to Mabel.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

I named my girls Isabelle and Camellia(they are both ND's ). I picked Isabelle because it was supposed to mean sable beauty (which is what I thought she was  ) and I named Camellia after the flower


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have a Buck Naked.....I couldn't stop laughing, had tears in my eyes I was laughing so hard when hubby suggested that one!
             Captain Jack Sparrow....love the movies and Johnny Depp especially!

              Girls are: Georgia, came with her name
                             Spellbound, came with her name 
                             Kalamity Jane, she is a major wild thing!
                             Peridot, registered name that I didn't like so I call her Reeses PB Cup because she looks like someone sliced a peanut butter cup in half.....
                             Ferrero Roche (after a favorite chocolate truffle since her mom is Reese and she is a chocolate ball of sugary trouble  ) 

We had a Bambi, Westminster Abby (son named her that because apparently she came out with a british accent  ! also had a Joey and H.T......short for How's the Wether!


----------



## HankTheTank

My names seem pretty boring comparatively  But, I have:

Hank, my wether. He was originally named Bocephus by my brother but Hank was easier to say and spell (if you don't get the connection in the names, it's because Hank Williams Jr., the country singer, is nicknamed Bocephus)
I wanted to name him Willie, after Willie Nelson because of the color of his fur, but I decided not to.

Elf. Her registered name is Weathertop Farms GG Nut, pronounced Newt, after the Egyptian goddess. I didn't like that though, so I called her Elf instead (not sure why) though the original suggestion of Liberty would have been more fitting. She's an escape artist!

Bonnie, she came with her name and it fits her


----------



## breezy B ranch

Our wethered nigerian dwarf is named cheddar. Next we have our Alpine whose front and back half's are black and the middle is white so of coarse we named her Oreo. We have a Sannen who came after Oreo so we named her Cookie (Oreo cookie lol). Then there is Cookies kid who is named Tuffy because he was the only survivor of triplets ( the vet named him cause she said he should be dead because one of his sisters died in the birth canal before him so she said he was a Tuff little cuss!!) and last to our little herd is C.C.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Sooo, our wether Chugiak, after the town they came from. We WANTED Moonshine since I THOUGHT he was moonspotted (just black and white but still pretty) but it didn't stick because an annoying family has a dog named Moonshine. Then Sass  (or Sassy) short for Sassafrass, a name I got from a BYCer but my mom was mad I didn't come up with it myself, so it became Sass


----------



## Hickoryneck

I don't have a set system for naming goats and some will go nameless for awhile until I find the right name for them I have done the first letter thing and themes in the past 

Right now I have 

Lady- a lamanche grade who is the biggest lady goat I have ever seen, Last year she had twin does one was brown the other blonde so to annoy my daughter I named them Miley and Hannah lol.

Ms. Knight- a purebred solid black nubian was named that because she was black like a dark knight and it's just a tad differant from Midnight which is the most common name for black animals.

Hattie Mae- Alpine was named at birth by the breeder and I thought it was really cute so didn't change it

Lewis- Alpine buck I named him after a niece who's birthday he was born on that is her last name 

Daisy- Alpine/togg my mother was there when I bought her and said she looks like a Daisy it stuck 

Roma- Alpine I am not crazy about her name but she was over a year old and has it on her reg papers so I will leave it alone

Classy-Alpine was named when she was born by her breeder and I had the option to change it but she is so classy it suits her well 

Annie- Alpine/Lamanche has taken a awhile to name I was going to call her Lou Lou but my daughter vetoed it this kid was born here and was dam raised until her dam died one day of poisoning so I was bottle feeding her and one day she stopped taking the bottle which stumped me until I saw Ms. Knight had adopted her and was allowing her to nurse so I named her Little Orphan Annie


----------



## that's*satyrical

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> My names seem pretty boring comparatively  But, I have:
> 
> Hank, my wether. He was originally named Bocephus by my brother but Hank was easier to say and spell (if you don't get the connection in the names, it's because Hank Williams Jr., the country singer, is nicknamed Bocephus)
> I wanted to name him Willie, after Willie Nelson because of the color of his fur, but I decided not to.
> 
> Elf. Her registered name is Weathertop Farms GG Nut, pronounced Newt, after the Egyptian goddess. I didn't like that though, so I called her Elf instead (not sure why) though the original suggestion of Liberty would have been more fitting. She's an escape artist!
> 
> Bonnie, she came with her name and it fits her


Had to lol when I read your post. Our Hank's registered name is Hank Williams


----------



## snapnzap

I invite my friends over for a goat baby shower and one of the contests is to help me pick names.  It is a really fun event for the two legged and four legged kids.  This year I got a Poppy Seed and a Stralbury (which is how a 6yo southern girl spells strawberry) lol too cute.


----------



## Chuckfriedrice

Ive got 3 goats 

George a blk/wht  Pygmy / Nigerian Dwarf mix 

The we got a brother sister combo 

Buttermilk are  female Nigerian Dwarf  and her brother is Biscuit .  


The Buttermilk - Biscuit thing is corny but we love them ! They are a blast .


----------



## Celeste

My husband named our Pygmy baby (before I even saw her) Isabelle........but it has definitely shortened to Izzy - or Dizzy Izzy.  Isabelle only comes out when she's in trouble - kinda like a real kid getting the full name treatment.


----------



## Boysmom08

I named my Nubian/Woods doe Autumn...she looks like a russet red color, I have a ?/woods mix and she got named PITA, because she is a Pain In The A**...and the baby Kiko we call Peaches, for her coloring and that is a pun on my DH, who doesn't like the fruit but loves her!
I am getting a Kiko/Boer cross Buckling soon and he is a tri color, I might name him Turtle, after the dessert...

This is PITA, what breed do you think she is?


----------



## flylo

When I had 40+ babies born, I used the dam's name, first letter, to name the kids. That way, over the years, I had my "M" dam group, my "B" dam group, etc., after awhile, I started looking up places in the world I couldn't travel to because I had goats!  (Bimini, etc.)
I do my Paso Finos the same way. The mare's name will be the first letter of the foal's name. (Maullido had Montessa and Mirada.)
My Longhorns are somewhat opposite:  Iron Ore is my main bull and his first heifer (keeper) calf is Irony.

flylo


----------



## flylo

A funny. A friend tried to register a goat "Coon A**" because she'd gotten the doeling from someone in Louisiana. ADGA switched it to "Raccoon Rear" because of the A** in the name.
If you're naming registered goats, always make sure you have a 2nd and 3rd choice or ADGA may rename it something pretty odd. 
(Of course, I thought her first choice was pretty odd itself.)


----------



## rebelINny

This is a cool post topic. I'm enjoying reading everyone's ideas. I have only four goats now but have had more than that in the past. I love naming my goats. Right now I have Mocha, Freckles, Willa (mocha's 1st kid) and Thor. I didn't name Thor, he came with that name. Mocha's kids have been Willa (western woman), Maximus (from Gladiator movie), and last year's kid was Pistol (gun theme). Freckles is named aptly because she is white with black spots. Willa, she was explained  I have done western/cowboy theme or named bucklings along the same line as their sires. Like last year I borrowed a buck named Spitfire and the bucklings I got that year were named Renegade, Hellrazor, and Pistol. I love everyone's ideas. Not sure what theme names I'm gonna go for this year. Might just wait and see what we get and then decide. I was kinda thinking maybe names from my favorite books...Jane Austen's Pride & Predjudice, Mansfield Park, Sense and Sensibility, Northanger Abby, and so on. I would love to name a goat Darcy


----------



## babsbag

My first goat's name is Moonpie and her sisters were Ratchett and Klank. I didn't name them. We kept the name Moonpie and we call Ratchett RC and Klank we called Cola.

Their first kids were Taffy, Chocolate, and C'more. The next year was fruit names and we had Kiwi and Mango. Last year's  dairy doelings are named Misty and Cleo and the boers are Tequilla, Baily and Kaluha; (my boers are spotted or red). My older boer does are named Silver, Diamond, and Secret Spot.

My boer buck is Rolling Thunder (he is spotted and I call him Spot) and my Alpine buck is Zorro. 

I have a new LaMancha named Annie.

Wethers don't get named; if I name them I want to keep them.

I am starting to get too many goats and I think that I need to start naming them in a way that I know who their mom is. Not so hard with with thier sire as it is either boer or alpine so easy, but keeping track of the begats on the dams side can be a challenge.


----------



## Oakroot

All of our does are named after Dr. Who companions. <-Geek


----------



## Genipher

I don't have any goats (_yet_) but I was just thinking that it might be fun to name them after the characters from the book Hind's Feet on High Places. So: Much-Afraid, Suffering, Sorrow, Joy, Peace, Grace, Glory...etc.

Or, knowing my husband, we'd name ours after The Lord of the Rings characters or math concepts (hubby is a math nerd).


----------



## Egg_Newton

Marshmallow-Mini Nubian Doe
Abigale-ND Doeling
Heavenly-ND doeling (profile picture)
Gabby Girl-Mini Nubian doeling
Tiramisu-ND doe
Buck-ND wether (irony is great)
Blue-ND buckling
and my newest guy will be
Cimmerian Shade-mini nubian buckling


----------



## lovinglife

I have:
Aspen - Guernsey Doe
Rose and Bella - Aspens Guernsey Babies
Jacob and Jasper - Guernsey Bucklings
Flower - Nubian Doe
Tula - Flower's Doeling
and last but not least
Flash - Nubian/Angora Doe


----------



## Chuckfriedrice

My wife and I just got these little cuties 2 nights ago , She wants to Call the brown female1 Annabell , the Blk and White is male and she wants it to start with A! Any Ideas ? Thanks !!!!


----------



## rebelINny

Asher, Ashton, Ace, Arrow, Aragon...just a few suggestions


----------



## Southern by choice

Arron


----------



## Mountain Goat

I have an Alpine named Adelaide and a mini Saanen named Opal.


----------



## themorethemerrier

I have three Nigerian Dwarf wethers that I got at the same time from a breeder in New Mexico. Playing off of the fact there was three and they're from New Mexico, I named them based on the character names from the movie The Three Amigos...Ned, Lucky, and Dusty. Funny thing is, the names seem to fit!


----------



## Southern by choice

themorethemerrier said:


> I have three Nigerian Dwarf wethers that I got at the same time from a breeder in New Mexico. Playing off of the fact there was three and they're from New Mexico, I named them based on the character names from the movie The Three Amigos...Ned, Lucky, and Dusty. Funny thing is, the names seem to fit!


That is cute!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

My family has tried to name the kids with a theme name.  Our adults- um, not so much!  

Little Joe is our ND buck.
Little Girl, Gentle, Bambi, and Alley Kat are our ND does. 
Belle is our LaMancha doe.

Little Girl's kids:
2012 - Little Boy, Kingston, Joette
2013- Sweetheart, Lone Ranger, Valentine
2014 - Hi Ho Silver, Little Byte, Little Bit 

Gentle's kids:
2012 - Cocoa, Swiss Miss, Cappuccino 
2013- Integrity, Jubilee, Liberty

Bambi's kids:
2012- Daisy, Wildflower, Princeton
2013- Sheriff, Patriot (I called him Sharkbait), Deputy, Independence


----------



## SheepGirl

@Pioneer Chicken - Your goats have a lot of triplets! 

What do you feed them around breeding?! lol That's crazy


----------



## AshleyFishy

Mister = buck
Cookie = smallest doe
Biscuit = favorite doe
Cantaloupe = herd queen
Spot butt = most friendly doe

I just tend to call them the first thing that strikes me about them. Cantaloupe will eat anything, including cantaloupe which no one else would get near. Spot butt well has a spot on her butt. Biscuit looks like a buttermilk biscuit in color. Cookie is small and wispy, she just reminds me of a 1920s damsel in distress. Mister is a gentleman, so I call him mister.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

After years and years of trying to come up with unique names to put on registration papers I just drew a blank on naming two little doelings.  I finally sent in their papers with the name Incogni-doe for one and Jane Doe for the other one.


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> After years and years of trying to come up with unique names to put on registration papers I just drew a blank on naming two little doelings.  I finally sent in their papers with the name Incogni-doe for one and Jane Doe for the other one.



Those are great!


----------



## themorethemerrier

Agreed!  Those names are hilarious!!


----------



## wooliewabbits

Where to start .

We have Irish, named when we got her
Laney, named after a relative, Elaine
Heidi, just liked the name
Spartacus, the buck of the herd. We had no idea what to name him, so I started looking in our history book and found his name. his top lip sticks out, so of course my brothers wanted to call him Bart Simpson.

As for kids:
Wendel a single kid
Zeb and Zeke twins
next year:
Maisy Day and Bunny Soy [spoonerisms]
Comet, Luna, Dipper, and Orion [space stuff]
Betelgeuse, Pronounced ''Beetle juice''
and hopefully, we can stick with themes for the kids.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Archie, Arbie, Awe, Austin, Aboo, Axle


----------



## katxattack

I have Cheddar, Colby, Bleu and Swiss... all ND's.


----------



## goats&moregoats

goats&moregoats said:


> Archie, Arbie, Awe, Austin, Aboo, Axle


My own goats are:  Goofy (Pygmy buck), Izzy (Pygmy wether), Hazel(Ngerian), Cassie(Nigerian), Emmy(Nigerian), Diva(Nigerian baby), Velvet(Nigerian baby) & Poppit(Nigerian baby).  Sold two Nigerian babies: Shaboo & Mystic.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

We have Cobra and Shelby. They are sisters from a set of triplets.  Their sisters name was Chevelle.  

The story of their names comes from a 9 year old friend of mine.  She had just come from a birthday party and the girls name was Shelby.  So she named a kid Shelby.  We had to have themes so Cobra and chevelle stuck.


----------



## GrimshelsGrazingGoats

If my first buck turns out to be good at his job I'll probably name him smoltz after john smoltz. He could always start a game and sure could finish one out.


----------



## SA Farm

I tend to theme names as well. My two adult does were Granny and Franny. Then over the last three years we had Gruff 1, 2, and 3. Next year we're planning to have our permanent buck and he'll be Gruftimus Prime lol.
Our kids that we have named over the last couple of years are based on the weather/circumstances. Like Snow and Storm last year born during a snow storm and Miracle and Chance this year as they had a rocky beginning.


----------



## Melanie

Our goat are :
Buttercup, Blossom, and Bubbles all three are named after the power puff girls.  They are pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf crosses

Then we have their kids all born in December
Bam Bam, he was named before he was born because he would constantly kick while in the womb.  I think he knew his name before he was born because we would play with him in Blossom's stomach.
Noel and Rudy 
Holly and Joy 

We also have Brea a pygmy doe

Then our newest additions are Eva a lamancha doe
And her twins Cicily, CiCi for short and Orien


----------



## that's*satyrical

My goaties:
I did not name all of them but did name most of the babies.

Herd Queen:  Coco (light chocolate colored goat)
4 year old buckskin:   Rori  (registered Aurora)
4 year old solid black blue eyes:  Velvet
3 year old Holstein color:   Dazzle (registered Baa Dazzled
2 1/2 year old white dalmation like blue eyes Dazzle's doe kid:  Gypsy (registered One Boot Gypsy for her one black boot)
1 year old Rori's daughter looks just like her:  Dee Dee (registered Chickadee)
baby Dee Dee's daughter looks just like both of them in miniature:  Bird (registered Mockingbird)
Coco's daughter dark chocolate with white:   Nonnie (registered Nonpareil)
Velvet's twin does both black & white:  Fifi & Pene (registered Fifi La Fume & Pene Pussycat, Pepe le Pew's love interests lol)
3 year old white doe:   Flower
4 month old Dazzles gold & white doe kid:  Zinga (registered Baa Zinga)
8 month old chammy w/moonspots:  Puff (registered Cocoa Puff)

The boys are Bo, Harry, Chocobo & one that we are supposed to add in a couple weeks Derringer


----------



## Fullhousefarm

All our goats are registered and we call them something shorter.  We didn't name:
 Trixie the Lamancha (Trixie pop. As an Aside: If you buy a goat and her name is Trixie, and her Sire is Wicked Revenge beware.  There is a reason!)
Black Orchid the ND (Orky or Orchid)
Nim the Grade Lamancha (Nim)
Ruby Jean the Lamancha (Ruby)
MagnHilder (Magn)

We are naming all our Nigerians after Narnia. So far we sold Reepicheep and Peepiceep. We bought Aravis and Lord Drenian. 

Trixie's babies are Pop Gun and Popsicle. We are carrying on the "pop." We want to name a girl Pop Tart. 

Our non-registered huge Nubian cross wether is Riggs.But, we still call him Little Boy. Slightly humorous.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Melanie said:


> Our goat are :
> Buttercup, Blossom, and Bubbles all three are named after the power puff girls.  They are pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf crosses


  Three of our ND does are also named after the Powder Puff girls!  Buttercup is cream/tan, Blossom is tri-colored, and Bubbles is white with cream. splotches. 

Unfortunately, we are selling all of them with their babies, because their genetics have turned out to be not the best.  We got a really good deal on them when we bought them last year, but it was definitely a case of 'you get what you pay for.'  They've all proven to be questionable moms, Bubbles has been downright lousy, and none of them are good milkers.  They all have pretty sweet dispositions, though, especially Buttercup, so I'm hoping someone might want them as pets and/or weed eaters. 

We are in the process of downsizing our herd by half.  The goats we're keeping are:

Queenie - light brown tri-color - you guessed it, the herd queen.  Her babies are
    Tumnus - white w/tan legs - wether
    Lucy - brown with big white stripe (Narnia is full of great goat names!)
Nibley - dark brown tri-color -as her name indicates, chews everything.  Her baby
    Snigglefritz - brown w/ white moon spots
Holly - black and white and her babies (the Wonder Twins)
    Zan - wether - dark brown tri-color
   Jayna - light brown tri-color
Sophie - dark brown tri-color.  Her baby
   Ami - buckskin with a black racing stripe down her back


----------



## kinder

I knew some one named Anton, once just thought it was cool


----------



## kinder

I personally have 5 kinder goats 3 girls..Suzzy,Hazel,and Amy.
& 2 boys Jed and Wyatte.


----------



## Melanie

That is quite strange my does are the same colors as yours Buttercup is my avatar.  Blossom is tri-colored, and Bubbles is tan with a white band around   her middle.  Luckily mine did great with their kids.  They don't give much milk but it is good,  I get about a cup from each.


----------



## Sunset Spring Farm

The two wethers that I'm Buying are recorded grade, so their names are:
Buster (don't have a reason!)
Creeper (Stalks you when it's dark... jk. he's just very friendly!)


----------



## MiniSilkys

My buck is Jack
My first doe was Maybe line
Her daughter Maybelle (belle)
Her daughters Annabelle (Anna), Isabelle (Izzy)
Her son is Zeus


----------

